# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  3D Printed Prosthesis Prototype

## iDiA

Excited to share the prototype of 3D Printed Prosthesis Hand. Working out very well so far...

20180602_235456.jpg20180603_132427.jpg

Check it out:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TikNPleZZq8&t=4s

----------

